# Davis, Rivers still adjusting to NBA roles



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> ATLANTA — Austin Rivers' arms are extended, palms facing the Phillips Arena rafters.
> 
> He doesn't trust himself. He's thinking too much, over-contemplating the cuts and screens that serve a greater purpose in his new role with the New Orleans Hornets. His coach, Monty Williams, notices as well. Following his team's 97-68 loss to the Atlanta Hawks, Williams tersely answered a question on whether Rivers looks hesitant with a decisive and abrupt, "Yes."
> 
> ...


http://www.foxsportssouth.com/10/19...landing_hawks.html?blockID=807015&feedID=3703


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It could also be that Rivers isn't that good. I do wish him the best, though.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He's super young, he'll start playing better. It's a new league, new city, new team, new opponents...he should get more comfortable as the season goes on. I don't think he's a superstar, but he can have a long career in the NBA.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't like Austin Rivers. He seems way too cocky for how good a player he actually is.


Like Damon Jones was.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> It could also be that Rivers isn't that good. I do wish him the best, though.


^ This

Austin Rivers only knows how to do two things dribble penetrate and shoot jumpers. Rivers first step just isn't quick enough to take his man off the dribble in the NBA it as barely good enough in college. He also never been able to create for others something he is going to have to do to not be glued to the bench.

I'm really not a fan of what Dell Demps has done outside of hiring Monty Williams.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Austin Rivers will be fine as long as your expectations are reasonable. Anthony Davis is going to be the rising tide that lifts all boats and Rivers can make a good living on throwing him the rock and hitting open threes when AD inevitably starts to get doubled.

As for Dell Demps, he hasn't been here long enough for me to make any kind of informed decision, but we have capspace now and and owner that shouldn't be afraid to spend for the first time in history. I feel better about Dell than I did about any of the previous GMs as far as having a higher basketball IQ and none of the financial shackles previous GMs had.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Austin Rivers will be fine as long as your expectations are reasonable. Anthony Davis is going to be the rising tide that lifts all boats and Rivers can make a good living on throwing him the rock and hitting open threes when AD inevitably starts to get doubled.
> 
> As for Dell Demps, he hasn't been here long enough for me to make any kind of informed decision, but we have capspace now and and owner that shouldn't be afraid to spend for the first time in history. I feel better about Dell than I did about any of the previous GMs as far as having a higher basketball IQ and none of the financial shackles previous GMs had.


Speaking of Demps, there was a recent article about him and it mentioned spending money next summer.




> "Next summer, you give Austin and Anthony a year under their belt, and we go out and spend some money and find another player, that team needs time to jell. You ain't going to just put it together and think it's going to work. With young guys, we're teaching again. That's a tough spot. We've got some guys who know things, but for the most part, our foundation, we're teaching those guys everything right now. We think we can win while we're teaching because we have high-talent, high-level guys, but it can be hard."


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/10/new_orleans_hornets_gm_dell_de_9.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Both rookies end the season on injury. AD misses 18 games due to injury this season, but Im glad this latest MCL sprain showed no structural damage. Austin Rivers appeared in 61 games for the Hornets.


----------

